# Can I be refused time off work for fertility appointments?



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

I am looking for some advice.

I work in the city. My work policy only states that pregnant women have a right to attend a reasonable number of medical appointments. It does not mention anything about doctors, dentists, hospital appointments etc.

I am about to embark upon fertility treatment - have had a few ad hoc appointments, but am aware this shall increase signficantly. To date, these have been 'permitted' with pay, as good will. 

Having googled, I understand that I have no right to pay for attending such appointments, but do I have the right to insist that I attend by being unpaid if they do not wish for me to attend? My annual leave is already booked up, so cannot use this (paid for a holiday etc).

Can inisiting I go to these appointments - which are obviously time sensitive, that I cannot take wholly in to account what is happening at work and work around them - without landing up in a disciplinary? 
Also, if they did go down this route, would it be construed as constructive dismissal? My work place is good 
at getting rid of staff, and being city based means that any appointment is a half day round trip to the hopsital, I am quite concerned.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi.

I'm not completely sure if different companies have different rules. I would have thought you would be entitled to certain amount of paid days off for treatment. Have a good check through your work rules book and enquire. If it states that you aren't entitled to this then I would check with citizens advice or someone. I actually quit my job, however I would have been entitled to 3 paid days for any fertility treatment. 

xxxx


----------



## Deena87 (May 21, 2013)

Hi ive had 4 rounds of ivf and I can take up to a full day every 3 months for hosp appointments etc so I use this to my advantage as I was using all my holidays up. Obviously this full day only managed to get me to a couple of appointment so from there I either made back my time I took or took unpaid leave for appointments... I mostly took unpaid as didn't want to stress my self out making up time... When it came to egg collections I took that as sick (planned operation) as your giving them notice and I'm sure your doctor would be happy to give you a note explaining this... And also as all your absences are all related to ivf then they can't sack you if they have a problem with this then definitely go to the c.a or the union 
Hope this helps  
Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Have a look under the relationship thread if you have access to it, as there is a post at the top from AJBPepsi about time off for Fertility treatment.  Caz has posted some advice on there.

Good luck

X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Many thanks everyone.

Can I ask how come you think that they cannot sack me for attending the appointments - my gut is that they would do it under the capability process?

I have to say the thought of the whole work side makes me feel far too stressed to be good for me.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Im sure that they dont have to allow you to have time off, any chance you can earn toil then take it back to allow you time off?  


Yes you can get into trouble with your work as having ivf is seen as a life style choice,  if the way you live your life effects your work then yes you can get into trouble for it. xx


----------



## chelters (Jan 29, 2013)

I was told that the company currently has no policy on ivf as noone has officially gone through ivf, which is so suprising in such large place. HR went away to do research and came back saying that I am protected by employment law for the period of time we are undergoing ivf. Haven't gone into detail with them yet about whether I take leave, flex time or sick for appointments but they say they can not take disciplinary if i am off sick alot x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

O thats good then.  I just remember reading a thread about a lady who was getting into trouble from work due to the amount of time she had off as they classed it as a life style choice.


My work have been really really good.  I had 6 weeks off to have treatment, i used toil taken, holiday and then sick towards the end.  The treatment i was having was in London and i live in Somerset so no chance of getting back to work after an appointment. x


----------



## de_vi (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a similar struggle at work - and maybe this can help:

November 2009: "The World Health Organisation (WHO), in conjuntion with the International Committee for Monitoring Assisted Reproductive Technologies (ICMART), has formally recognised infertility as a disease in its new international glossary of Assistive Reproductive Technologies (ART) terminology. The jointly-prepared glossary appeared simultaneously in journals Fertility and Sterility and Human Reproduction. 
According to the glossary, infertility is 'a disease of the reproductive system defined by the failure to achieve a clinical pregnancy after 12 months or more of regular unprotected sexual intercourse'."

http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_51799.asp

That may be a bit too much detail than I want to share with my boss but roughly this means if I do IVF it is not a life choice, but a treatment of a disease.

/links


----------

